
Hans Reiser Sentenced to 15-to-Life - mqt
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2008/08/29/BAIQ12KT15.DTL
======
compay
I find it scary that an insane murderer was offered a mere 3 years in prison.

~~~
Hutzpah
>> Hans and Nina Reiser met in her native Russia in 1998 and married a year
later.

more a naive american boy than an insane murderer.

~~~
chris_l
insane for not taking the deal?

~~~
Hutzpah
insane out of sorrows because he didn't get what he thought he would get.

------
michael_dorfman
Someone ought to do a write-up from a game-theoretic perspective. He was
offered a plea at 3 years, but instead gambled on an X% chance of 0 years, and
a (100-X)% chance of 25 years. Where's the rational cutoff for X?

~~~
ovi256
22/25, 88%. Anymore and the expectation of the gamble would be higher than 3
years.

~~~
michael_dorfman
OK, but that's assuming the years are equally weighted. Three years is an
extended "vacation", but he'd already have been out by now. 25 years, on the
other hand, means not seeing the outside until his kids are married.

